# top 10 uk 4wd drag times



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

Just thought id post this, sorry if its not upto date, best I could do, 

1: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Keith Cowie 

2: 9.45 @ 148mph = Impreza sti 5 = Andy Forester 

3: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = RK tuning 

4: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Sumo Power 

5: 9.719 @ 145.5mph = Evo 8 = Norris Designs 

6: 9.847 @ 141.6mph = subaru wrx sti = Rodger Clark 

7: 9.95 @ 150mph = R34 GTR NUR = Tim Webster 

8: 10.11 @ 131mph = audi quattro sport = Dialynx 

9: 10.2 @ 136mph = top secret drag r = Tim Webster 

10: 10.2 @ = Jun Hyper Lemon = Tim Webster


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

tweenierob on here has run a 10.1 at the pod in his t51r r32.

Im amazed how quick Tims terminal speed is compared to the cars faster than him.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

The Roger Clark Sti did 9.81 and 9.79 (I think) at Santa Pod.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Abbey ran a 10.1 at 155mph at Santa Pod a couple of years ago in their 32.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

This is very Good Rick.

Its about time someone done this.

Mick


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*

gary from gt art ran 10.01 at the jap show last year! your times arnt up to date at all mate


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

m6beg said:


> This is very Good Rick.
> 
> Its about time someone done this.
> 
> Mick


I'll second that. They have one of these stickied to the top of the board at supraforums. The mods need to edit the first post as and when the information comes in.


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Nice one

1: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Keith Cowie 

2: 9.45 @ 148mph = Impreza sti 5 = Andy Forrest 

3: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = RK tuning 

4: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Sumo Power 

5: 9.719 @ 145.5mph = Evo 8 = Norris Designs 

6: 9.847 @ 141.6mph = subaru wrx sti = Team Ice 

7: 9.95 @ 150mph = R34 GTR NUR = Tim Webster 

8: 10.11 @ 131mph = audi quattro sport = Dialynx 

9: 10.1 @ = GTR = Abbey Motorpsort

10: 10.1 @ = GTR = GT Art


A list like this is what we all need.

Steven


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Really sorry to be a pain but have you got the same for RWD ?? (pretty please)


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

High Octane said:


> gary from gt art ran 10.01 at the jap show last year! your times arnt up to date at all mate



only a first attempt mate, id forgoten about some of the better times mentioned aswel.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yea if anyone can remember any more it would be cool.
You could update it every week. LOL



Mick


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

*FWD*

Thanks Mick

1: 11.86s @ 124mph = Fiesta RS Turbo = Paul Johnson 

2: 11.8 @ = Vauxhall corsa 2.6 v6 = Plimson 

3: 11.91 @ 111mph = Escort RS Turbo = Nathan 

4: 11.92 @ 130mph = MG Maestro Turbo = Andy Nicholes 

5: 12.106 @ 110.05 = Renault 5 GT = Ian Nixon 

6: 12.415 @ 122.70mph = VW scirroco turbo = Paul Jordan 

7: 12.49 @ 118.99mph Nova 8V = ATC 

8. 12.5 @ 115mph = Nova Turbo = David Sutton 

9: 12.70 @ 111mph = Honda CRX Turbo= Mark Eley 

10: 12.75 @ 107mph = Honda CRX = Errol Huell


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

*RWD*

1: 9.431 @ 154.14mph = Toyota Supra = CRD 

2: 9.83 @ 143mph = Mazda RX7 = RE: WORKS 

3: 10.02 @ 144.61mph = Toyota Supra = Leon Green 

4: 10.31 @ 132mph = Mark 1 Escort = Terry Davis 

5: 10.437 @ 138.5mph = Ford sierra Cosworth = kev Sharpe 

6: 10.858 @ 132.48mph = Toyota Supra = Dude 

7: 11.17 @ 130.33mph = Ford Granada = STEVIETURBO 

8: 11.1 secs @ 130mph = Mini Hayabusa turbo = HOLESHOT RACING 

9: 11.02 @ 133mph = Westfield Hayabusa Turbo = Neil Booth 

10: 11.258 @ 126.08mph = Ariel Atom Turbo = James Buckley


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

I'm liking the times a lot more on this sheet than the 1st one you posted  




1100hp said:


> 1: 9.431 @ 154.14mph = Toyota Supra = CRD
> 
> 2: 9.83 @ 143mph = Mazda RX7 = RE: WORKS
> 
> ...


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

Donations can be made to:

I havent had a Job for two months, but I managed to do this LTD


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Great idea.

Either the order or times are incorrect in a couple of the lists though


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

High Octane said:


> gary from gt art ran 10.01 at the jap show last year! your times arnt up to date at all mate


Didnt read this, 

comments like this make me so happy about trying to contribute on this forum, why do I bother?

NOT only that, I wrote in the first post

"Just thought id post this, *sorry if its not upto date, best I could do"*


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Simon Norris has a 9.41 on his evo 9 in the first rollout,i think


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

EvolutionVI said:


> Simon Norris has a 9.41 on his evo 9 in the first rollout,i think


9.*71*


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Might have to get the Supra out as well then Rick after mapping     



Mick


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

m6beg said:


> Might have to get the Supra out as well then Rick after mapping
> 
> Mick


when can I go in that as well then?..lol


----------



## 323GT-R (Aug 19, 2002)

On the FWD list, Andy Nichols' Rover has run 11.4 on slicks, and the Isaac Hunt nova has run 11.3. Andy Robinson who won the shoot out at TOTB for FWD has run 12.1 at 124mph at Santa Pod on road tyres.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Soon mate soon


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Soon to be mapped, hopefully with added Variable cam thingies  (hoping it makes a good gain...)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

hehehehehehehe.

Cool Dan Cool.:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 


Mick


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

marvelous!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

You missed one off the Top Rick.    

7.98      R33 GTR


Mick


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Pavlo said:


> 9.*71*



Oh,sorry,i is my mistake,i was thinking he did a .41,but your right


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

m6beg said:


> You missed one off the Top Rick.
> 
> 7.98      R33 GTR
> 
> ...


naughty   :smokin:


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Great idea to post times

I think Doug S (ex Crail losers GTS-t) has done a 11.01 for the RWD list.

Just for clarity what runs would be included? I guess major RWYB runs SantaPod, Shakespeare, Elvington?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

1100hp said:


> 1: 9.431 @ 154.14mph = Toyota Supra = CRD
> 
> 2: 9.83 @ 143mph = Mazda RX7 = RE: WORKS
> 
> ...




Hi 

Kev Sharpe drives a 4wd Escort Cosworth.

Keith


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

NISFAN said:


> Great idea to post times
> 
> I think Doug S (ex Crail losers GTS-t) has done a 11.01 for the RWD list.
> 
> Just for clarity what runs would be included? I guess major RWYB runs SantaPod, Shakespeare, Elvington?


Think youre right mate, im sure Marc ran close to that at rotorstock?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Now you're just being greedy  





m6beg said:


> Might have to get the Supra out as well then Rick after mapping
> 
> 
> 
> Mick


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Good idea putting the times up mate, these should be made sticky, & as for clarity I think anything that makes it to the list would need to have submitted a timing slip or at least be confirmed by a number board members as not all on that list will visit here!!

Nick.


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

1100hp said:


> 1: 9.431 @ 154.14mph = Toyota Supra = CRD
> 
> 2: 9.83 @ 143mph = Mazda RX7 = RE: WORKS
> 
> ...




Don't forget Ross Juniper
http://www.mazdarotaryclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5399


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Jst a thought, can the tyre type be posted as well, i.e Nitto,s Mickey Thompsons.....


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

Abbey M/S said:


> Jst a thought, can the tyre type be posted as well, i.e Nitto,s Mickey Thompsons.....


Noooooo, they will just get banned


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Scooby Andy.F said:


> Noooooo, they will just get banned


Big congrats on your run!!!


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Abbey M/S said:


> Jst a thought, can the tyre type be posted as well, i.e Nitto,s Mickey Thompsons.....


yup  aswell as trim levels and venue


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> yup  aswell as trim levels and venue


How about we add the price of the car


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

And how much the driver weighs and what they were wearing.

I think we've taken a good simple idea and made it complicated.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

R33_GTS-t said:


> I think we've taken a good simple idea and made it complicated.


nail and head come to mind


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

two more for you 

Andy Nicholls 11.8s 131mph Rover 200 Turbo- Santa Pod -road legal tyres - same car did run 11.4s on full slicks as mentioned previously.

Tony Cox rwd 3 dr Sierra 10.8s 128mph Santa Pod (car is/was fully road legal, taxed tested etc and was on street drag radials)


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

What about that white S13 200SX? That was pretty fast if I remember correctly.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

what about envy supra 10.4


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

right, I have an idea, give me a few days and ill sort this top times thing, then we can make it a sticky maybe?


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

1100hp said:


> right, I have an idea, give me a few days and ill sort this top times thing, then we can make it a sticky maybe?


I know it's asking a bit much, but if you can find times to 3 decimal places it makes it much more accurate.

Times run at JapShow/USC/Redline Rumble will be listed in the event reports that go back about 3 years to be found on the respective websites.

Not wanting to throw a spanner in the works, but an _official_ drag record (FIA, MSA, UEM and NHRA) needs to be backed up to within 1% of the first run at the same event. But since the times we are talking about have not been set at sanctioned events, no-one has implimented this rule. Erm, I'll shut up now, but this is more complicated than it seems.  

Oh, and nice one


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

Rick C said:


> I know it's asking a bit much, but if you can find times to 3 decimal places it makes it much more accurate.
> 
> Times run at JapShow/USC/Redline Rumble will be listed in the event reports that go back about 3 years to be found on the respective websites.
> 
> ...


Rick, thats fine, I was going to do it like this, I'm starting today .


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

1100hp said:


> Rick, thats fine, I was going to do it like this, I'm starting today .


EDIT - post removed... I see you've covered this already!


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

1100hp said:


> Thanks Mick
> 
> 1: 11.86s @ 124mph = Fiesta RS Turbo = Paul Johnson
> 
> ...


Damn, I'm getting close...

Hopefully the weather will hold out for Crail this weekend, and I can get 'Little Bandit' onto that list!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Is there anything on this weekend dave?

need some practice before USSC but i was just going to use "private" sections of road!


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

Maybe someone should knock up a simple website with the top 10 UK only fwd/rwd/4wd road legal cars 1/4 mile times on that is updated whenever someone does a proven top 10 1/4 mile time. I think it would be a popular site!


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

Totalburnout said:


> Is there anything on this weekend dave?
> 
> need some practice before USSC but i was just going to use "private" sections of road!


Yip, night drags @ Crail...4pm till late!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

toyo t1's and full road trim  

just trying to decide what to strip for rotorstock.....  

Rob


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

tweenierob said:


> just trying to decide what to strip for rotorstock.....
> 
> Rob


If the 32 is anythng like your Impreza.......... get all the crap off of the back seats!!!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!! you aint the first person to say that 

Rob


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*MR2*



1100hp said:


> 1: 9.431 @ 154.14mph = Toyota Supra = CRD
> 
> 2: 9.83 @ 143mph = Mazda RX7 = RE: WORKS
> 
> ...



Im sure GTRNutters MR2 did a 10.9 at Crail a while back, should be ready to go quicker this season...Might be wrong about the times but im sure someone can confirm.


----------



## sdminus (Oct 1, 2004)

This may be of use to you

http://www.mazdarotaryclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5399

Scott


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

1100hp said:


> Thanks Mick
> 
> 1: 11.86s @ 124mph = Fiesta RS Turbo = Paul Johnson
> 
> ...


Waahaay...I made the list...

12.18 @ 126.8 mph on drag radials on 1 BAR boost on a GT28RS...cannae wack it!!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Drag'Mera said:


> Waahaay...I made the list...
> 
> 12.18 @ 126.8 mph on drag radials on 1 BAR boost on a GT28RS...cannae wack it!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

Well done on you new PB
Was bill running his new drag car today if so how did he get on

Keith


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

1100hp said:


> 1: 9.431 @ 154.14mph = Toyota Supra = CRD
> 
> 2: 9.83 @ 143mph = Mazda RX7 = RE: WORKS
> 
> ...


An MR2 did an 11.161 at York on 28th May

http://yorkdragway.intrica.co.uk/results.pl?date=2006-05-28;car=T104


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

my god those times just show how slow we are in this country and how far behind we really are


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Micra*



Drag'Mera said:


> Waahaay...I made the list...
> 
> 12.18 @ 126.8 mph on drag radials on 1 BAR boost on a GT28RS...cannae wack it!!!
> 
> ...


Well done, thats 1 quick little Nissan Micra you have there...Your not far of 11`s now....


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

John Sleaths Audi V8 rwd has run 7.9s at avon park now and thats road legal still i believe.


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

keith said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Well done on you new PB
> Was bill running his new drag car today if so how did he get on
> ...


Thanx Keith!

Bill was there but seemed to be having major over fueling issues.

Shame, as it should have been good!



markyboy.1967 said:


> Well done, thats 1 quick little Nissan Micra you have there...Your not far of 11`s now....


Cheers bud!

Dave


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> John Sleaths Audi V8 rwd has run 7.9s at avon park now and thats road legal still i believe.


Hi Chris, 

http://www.john-sleath.com car may be road legal, but its a tube chassi.... there for would not be able to compete against normal road cars.

Im working on a website, that will sort out what class peoples cars are in, and who they run against...as long as people are honest, it will work well.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

fair point, for tubbed/spaceframed cars, maybe a seperate list for them. 
rgds


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

I saw Johns Audi pull a 7.9 at the Easter Thunderball, no matter what class you put it into, man, its a tool for sure. Its a big ol' centrifugal charged big-block bad boy  And the noise.... Awesome


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

7.9s with 180mph terminals is stupendously quick 
my friend is aiming for similar in his sierra, when he is brave enough to step it up a bit more. bigger engine than johns, but no blower at the mo.


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> 7.9s with 180mph terminals is stupendously quick
> my friend is aiming for similar in his sierra, when he is brave enough to step it up a bit more. bigger engine than johns, but no blower at the mo.


Yeah, the majority of the Street Eliminator cars are purpose built tube-frame jobbies built around the engine (in some case 11-litre pro-mod typr engines), with replica body panels bolted on. Sure they are street legal, but not really in the spirit of modified cars. Great series to watch though. Great cars and very entertaining.


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

1100hp - did you getany further on the site you mentioned you were working on?

I'd be very interested in any FWD times you have....

Last event at York, Errol Huell ran 12.2 in his black CRX....


----------



## dougster1975 (Sep 25, 2005)

*Front Wheel Times*

Paul Jordan has jusy done a 11.54 @ 132 at elvington last week in his green scirroco


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

hi yes, it is motion, however it is getting bigger than intended. (i was thinking acorn and now its an oak tree) but it needs to be stable so i dont ever have to do anything to it. should be just a couple of weeks.


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

I also think that there should be a slicks class and street tyre class IMHO!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

1100hp said:


> Just thought id post this, sorry if its not upto date, best I could do,
> 
> 1: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Keith Cowie
> 
> ...


I think DCY drag needs to be in there now too!!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

As does Ronnies new 9.7 and Micks updated 10.2 in the Lemon.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

And don't forget the Duke.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yep well said.
So who is going to update it?????????


Mick


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Lest we forget of course that Project-X ran a 10.121 @ 154 at the pod way back in the day.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Here you go the Top 10 . And please correct it if i am wrong Barrie:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: [email protected] me i had better strip the lemon out then Barrie put a smaller fuel tank in.:squintdan :squintdan 

1: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Keith Cowie 

2: 9.303 @ 159mph = Impreza sti 5 = Andy Forester 

3: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = RK tuning 

4: 9.47 @ 164mph = r33 gtr = Tim Webster

5: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Sumo Power 

6: 9.719 @ 145.5mph = Evo 8 = Norris Designs

7: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = James Rumsey 

8: 9.74 @ 146 = r33 gtr = Rocket Ronnie

9: 9.846 @ 146 = Impreza = Paul Blamire

10: 9.847 @ 141.6mph = subaru wrx sti = Gulli/ Rodger Clark 

Mick


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Top ten all under 10 now!

Great stuff guys.

Tims 164mph terminal is madness!


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

think Norris has run a 9.62 at the last Japshow


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Milko said:


> Top ten all under 10 now!
> 
> Great stuff guys.
> 
> Tims 164mph terminal is madness!


Yea and imagine if it was on full go:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

1: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Keith Cowie 

2: 9.303 @ 159mph = Impreza sti 5 = Andy Forester 

3: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = RK tuning 

4: 9.47 @ 164mph = r33 gtr = Tim Webster

5: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Sumo Power 

6: 9.62 @ 145.5mph = Evo 8 = Norris Designs

7: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = James Rumsey 

8: 9.74 @ 146 = r33 gtr = Rocket Ronnie

9: 9.846 @ 146 = Impreza = Paul Blamire

10: 9.847 @ 141.6mph = subaru wrx sti = Gulli/ Rodger Clark 

Mick[/QUOTE]


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

By the way has all the above got the official RH9 Sticker??

If not then please send me a pm and i will send you one.

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

m6beg said:


> 1: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Keith Cowie
> 
> 2: 9.303 @ 159mph = Impreza sti 5 = Andy Forester
> 
> ...


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

you seem to have 5th and 6th the wrong way round...

"5: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Sumo Power 

6: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Norris Designs"


or is it a typo?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Name change*

Andy Forrest not Andy Forrester.....:chairshot


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Here you go the Top 10 . And please correct it if i am wrong Barrie:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: [email protected] me i had better strip the lemon out then Barrie put a smaller fuel tank in.:squintdan :squintdan
> 
> 1: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Keith Cowie
> 
> ...



Mick 

I wish we had an extra 300hp like you mick:wavey:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

1: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Keith Cowie 

2: 9.303 @ 159mph = Impreza sti 5 = Andy Forrest

3: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = RK tuning 

4: 9.47 @ 164mph = r33 gtr = Tim Webster

5: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Norris Designs 

6: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Sumo Power 

7: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = James Rumsey 

8: 9.74 @ 146mph = r33 gtr = Rocket Ronnie

9: 9.846 @ 146mph = Impreza = Paul Blamire

10: 9.847 @ 141.6mph = subaru wrx sti = Gulli/ Rodger Clark


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

1: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Keith Cowie 

2: 9.30 @ 160mph = Impreza sti 5 = Andy Forrest

3: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = RK tuning 

4: 9.47 @ 164mph = r33 gtr = Tim Webster

5: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Norris Designs 

6: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Sumo Power 

7: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = James Rumsey 

8: 9.74 @ 146mph = r33 gtr = Rocket Ronnie

9: 9.846 @ 146mph = Impreza = Paul Blamire

10: 9.847 @ 141.6mph = subaru wrx sti = Gulli/ Rodger Clark 

Rounding Pod figures to equate to Elvington


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Please excuse my ignorance but at a glance, does this mean that Tim Webster with a better launch will be ahead of the competition or is this just about how the car delivers its power? This is not a dig at anybody, simply looking at the terminals, 4mph may not sound a lot but i expect in drag racing , its considerable?
Actually, ditto to the RK car being slower , is this just a fanatstic launch?
jas


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

Not necesserily IMO. I've always found, non perfect launches result in higher terminals, my best 1/4s have my lowest terminals. Andy Forrest has done a 171mph terminal and it's obviously not his best time as shown above.


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

It probably just highlights the difference between Santa pod and Elvington Terminals. 
My last 2 runs at Elvington were 169 and 171 MPH. The car in the same spec ran 159.8 at Santa Pod.

Andy


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Cheers.


----------



## ElginR33GTR (Mar 19, 2006)

the last 12 months seems to have been a huge launch forward in times for the evo and scooby worlds but not so big in the skyline world?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Jason abz said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but at a glance, does this mean that Tim Webster with a better launch will be ahead of the competition or is this just about how the car delivers its power? This is not a dig at anybody, simply looking at the terminals, 4mph may not sound a lot but i expect in drag racing , its considerable?
> Actually, ditto to the RK car being slower , is this just a fanatstic launch?
> jas


The 164 terminal at Elvington was probably a bit optimistic. 
I did lift off 3 times on that run, I used very little drive to the front to avoid a repeat of Pod (broken front shafts) so it was a bit lively.

It did run 170+ terminals in Japan but that was with the 35/40's.

Yes, the Evo's and Scoobs have done very well and caught up a bit.
However, Keith hasn't run yet this year, I haven't done a proper full on 1/4 in the Duke car yet and the Sumo car should be out to play soon.
Lot's of other cars improving as well but they're maybe not all aiming for 8 second 1/4's as they're all rounders or every day road cars.

Are you at York next Sunday Andy?


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

Yes Tim, I plan to be if I get my 500ps direct port nitrous system set up in time 
Will we see you there ?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Barrie said:


> Mick
> 
> I wish we had an extra 300hp like you mick:wavey:



???? You have 800 bhp????
Correct Barrie??


Mick


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

well, the website is nearly finished for all to use, I got the domain name www.0-400.com, now there will be some bitching, as you have to enter the spec of the car, and It will automatically enter you into the correct league. (keeping the competition fair) 

Its not Just for (Nihongo) cars either, I have added the official American classes to, and also Bikes can be added. And people all over the world can use.

Its should be up by the end of the week, and will also give you your world rank in the league your put in. 

Rick san


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Scooby Andy.F said:


> Yes Tim, I plan to be if I get my 500ps direct port nitrous system set up in time
> Will we see you there ?


Yes Andy, I'll be there.
I won't be in the running for the £500 though


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

1100hp said:


> Donations can be made to:
> 
> I havent had a Job for two months, but I managed to do this LTD


It's either that or the Jeremy Kyle show mate.
Someone I know has a nova that did a 11.3 I think it's the fastest in Europe, but lets keep it for the big boys only.
9's and 10's only. 8's anyone!?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Great*

This was done about 6 months ago, as I printed them all off to shut the doubters up !!

Great job, looks as if there mite be some other great times comming up soon tho


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

m6beg said:


> ???? You have 800 bhp????
> Correct Barrie??
> 
> 
> Mick



somewhere between 700 -800hp worked out from the fuel its taking by mark - will never really know because it will never go on a RR

Barrie


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Barrie said:


> somewhere between 700 -800hp worked out from the fuel its taking by mark - will never really know because it will never go on a RR
> 
> Barrie



There you go then you have the same as me.

Mick


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Out of interest barrie why wont you put it on a RR?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

1: 9.10 @ 158mph = Impreza sti 5 = Andy Forrest

2: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Keith Cowie

3: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = RK tuning 

4: 9.47 @ 164mph = r33 gtr = Tim Webster

5: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Norris Designs 

6: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Sumo Power 

7: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = James Rumsey 

8: 9.74 @ 146mph = r33 gtr = Rocket Ronnie

9: 9.846 @ 146mph = Impreza = Paul Blamire

10: 9.847 @ 141.6mph = subaru wrx sti = Gulli/ Rodger Clark 


Mick


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

1: 9.1*9* @ 158mph = Impreza sti 5 = Andy Forrest

2: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Keith Cowie

3: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = RK tuning 

4: 9.47 @ 164mph = r33 gtr = Tim Webster

5: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Norris Designs 

6: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Sumo Power 

7: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = James Rumsey 

8: 9.74 @ 146mph = r33 gtr = Rocket Ronnie

9: 9.846 @ 146mph = Impreza = Paul Blamire

10: 9.847 @ 141.6mph = subaru wrx sti = Gulli / Roger Clark


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry Paul.

Mick


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Out of interest barrie why wont you put it on a RR?


No real reason - just dont see the point of getting the car red hot with not enough proper air flow ,just to see what hp it has - its all about what it does on the road really .Plus its always a struggle on the rollers with hi powered cars holding them down.



Barrie


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

m6beg said:


> There you go then you have the same as me.
> 
> Mick



Im sure i read in another post the lemon was meant to have 1000hp ? am i wrong?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

yes Barrie, you are wrong


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

But don't you think it will be useful to know what power it makes now, so that when you go for more power with a bigger turbo, you can be sure that you're going in the right direction.

It wouldn't be the first time that people have made changes to make "more power" but gone slower. If it's really more power, then clearly work needs to be made elsewhere, but if it's slower and isn't making more power, despite a bigger, better whatever, then you need to spend your time figuring out why it's not made the power.



Barrie said:


> No real reason - just dont see the point of getting the car red hot with not enough proper air flow ,just to see what hp it has - its all about what it does on the road really .Plus its always a struggle on the rollers with hi powered cars holding them down.
> 
> 
> 
> Barrie


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well said Pavlo.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

And Barrie a dyno does not slip. And you don't need to strap the car down.
Well look at Tim. Same set up as you yea he has a bit of gas but he also has leather seats. Tv. And air con full road car.And it runs 9's
Something isn't right there.


Mick


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I beleive Tim had a T51 fitted, and a dose of nitrous to run 9s in the NUR.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Pavlo said:


> I beleive Tim had a T51 fitted, and a dose of nitrous to run 9s in the NUR.


Nitrous yes. T51 No. Tims car has run a T04Z for all his work at full road weight.


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

1: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza sti 5 = York dragway = Andy Forrest

2: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Elvington = Keith Cowie

3: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = Santa Pod = RK tuning 

4: 9.47 @ 164mph = r33 gtr = Elvington = Tim Webster

5: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs 

6: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Santa Pod = Sumo Power 

7: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington = James Rumsey 

8: 9.74 @ 146mph = r33 gtr = Elvington = Rocket Ronnie

9: 9.846 @ 146mph = Impreza = Elvington = Paul Blamire

10: 9.847 @ 141.6mph = subaru wrx sti = Santa Pod = Gulli / Roger Clark

Venues added


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Where can times be set? Anywhere that has timing gear?


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Well said Pavlo.:bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> 
> And Barrie a dyno does not slip. And you don't need to strap the car down.
> Well look at Tim. Same set up as you yea he has a bit of gas but he also has leather seats. Tv. And air con full road car.And it runs 9's
> ...


my Mistake - yes i know the dyno doesnt slip 

Mick 

Tim has only ever run one 9 sec quarter and i think that was 9.98 if i rememebr right. Our car does 10.08 ,10.09 , 10.1 almost every time consistant ! This is 0.1 of a second behind his best ever run - their is nothing wrong with that..... with NO NOS !!:thumbsup: I know we are a bit lighter , but also remember we are "japanese importers" NOT tuners and still compete with the best . - Abbey and all the tuners have been doing it for years and years - not bad to be 0.1 of a second behind eh !!!

(Im not knocking tims car because it is well sorted )

If we used NOS ,we would hit around 9.8 i,m sure of it ! 

Pavlo - 

We will not be changing the spec of our car now - due to more demo cars under going work as we speak .

Thanks Barrie


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

No problem Barrie.
Its a lot lighter though.

Mick


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

you might have to get a to4z mick !:thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Barrie said:


> you might have to get a to4z mick !:thumbsup:


May be two of them Barrie. One isnt good enough :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Mick :runaway: :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Yep 

It has been done in australia , i think


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

It doesn't always need a change of spec to go faster!

Paul



Barrie said:


> Pavlo -
> 
> We will not be changing the spec of our car now - due to more demo cars under going work as we speak .
> 
> Thanks Barrie


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

1: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza sti 5 = York dragway = Andy Forrest

2: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Elvington = Keith Cowie

3: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = Santa Pod = RK tuning 

4: 9.47 @ 164mph = r33 gtr = Elvington = Tim Webster

5: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs 

6: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Santa Pod = Sumo Power 

7: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington = James Rumsey 

8: 9.74 @ 146mph = r33 gtr = Elvington = Rocket Ronnie

9: 9.846 @ 146mph = Impreza = Santa Pod = Paul Blamire

10: 9.847 @ 141.6mph = subaru wrx sti = Santa Pod = Gulli / Roger Clark

Venues corrected


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

1: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza sti 5 = York dragway = Andy Forrest

2: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Elvington = Keith Cowie

3: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = Santa Pod = RK tuning 

4: 9.47 @ 164mph = r33 gtr = Elvington = Tim Webster

5: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs

6: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Paul Blamire

7: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Santa Pod = Sumo Power 

8: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington = James Rumsey 

9: 9.74 @ 146mph = r33 gtr = Elvington = Rocket Ronnie

10: 9.847 @ 141.6mph = subaru wrx sti = Santa Pod = Gulli / Roger Clark

Can't believe I was 0.01 away from Simon's time today!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

were at Paul????

Fair play to you.:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Mick


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Superb time Paul - well done  




Pavlo said:


> 6: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Paul Blamire
> 
> Can't believe I was 0.01 away from Simon's time today!


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

At today's RWYB at Elvington, nice and quiet, some people had over 20 runs I believe. I dropped a valve shim in an early run so whipped the cam out to put it back in place, not easy on a subaru!

Hopefully I can build on the current performance for Japshow.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

pretty certain it was 154mph terminals Paul  
rgds


----------



## waynegtstypem (Oct 6, 2003)

how about a list for skylines only? 4wd and rwd?
i think that would be a good idea.


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

> At today's RWYB at Elvington, nice and quiet, some people had over 20 runs I believe. I dropped a valve shim in an early run so whipped the cam out to put it back in place, not easy on a subaru!


Cough.. 

Especially went the bonnet drops on your head...

David


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

1: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

2: 9.06 @ 160mph =r33gtr = Santa Pod = Masatomo Nomura

3: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza sti 5 = York dragway = Andy Forrest

4: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Elvington = Keith Cowie

5: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = Santa Pod = RK tuning 

6: 9.47 @ 164mph = r33 gtr = Elvington = Tim Webster

7: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs

8: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Paul Blamire

9: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Santa Pod = Sumo Power 

10: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington = James Rumsey


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mick I am not 100% but the 2nd place time should be 9.05 secs


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

1: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

2: 9.05 @ 160mph =r33gtr = Santa Pod = Masatomo Nomura

3: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza sti 5 = York dragway = Andy Forrest

4: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Elvington = Keith Cowie

5: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = Santa Pod = RK tuning 

6: 9.47 @ 164mph = r33 gtr = Elvington = Tim Webster

7: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs

8: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Paul Blamire

9: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Santa Pod = Sumo Power 

10: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington = James Rumsey


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Tim appears twice.

And I don't see why Nomura get's his own entry, it's the fastest cars, not drivers.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

correct, a car gets one entry


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

How sad! Stop wingeing!
The last time i looked the thread was called
" top 10 uk 4wd drag times"
TIMES.........not cars!


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Jason abz said:


> How sad! Stop wingeing!
> The last time i looked the thread was called
> " top 10 uk 4wd drag times"
> TIMES.........not cars!


So if Tim did 10 runs, all 8sec passes that would me he would have all 10 places?...that would be interesting wouldnt it?

1: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

2: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

3: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

4: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

5: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

6: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

7: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

8: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

9: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

10: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

opcorn:


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> So if Tim did 10 runs, all 8sec passes that would me he would have all 10 places?...that would be interesting wouldnt it?
> 
> Interesting No, accurate yes!!!
> As for posting 10 x 8.8 as the top ten times? You off you head? Try reading the thread title slowly and maybe you will get it. The TOP ten fastest TIMES, not the fastest time written ten times, do keep up!


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

what the hell are you on about. everyone on here knows its one entry per car and their best time posted. tool.


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

But how else are you going to get more skylines in the top 10


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi mate!

What are the top ten skyine times in the UK, taking into account yesterday's Jap Finale. It would be interesting to know now who are the quickest overall - not just pro cars.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

`Yawn` a keyboard warrior day or something?
Andy, not at all, nothing to with Skylines and i presume by your wink your comment is very tongue in cheek? Did we not congratulate you lots on this board with your time when you got it?
I know what you are saying, you want the top ten cars of the year, i personally like the top ten times as the thread title suggests. Cannot beleive this causes this amount of confusion and hassle, all because the same car has two entires, the top two i may add. Its not like we are haggling for a mention on the list at all, its the fastest two times of the year in the UK.
Skylife, why don`t you try and get one instead of insultingpeople from the other side of the planet.........." my hero "!!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

1: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

2: 9.06 @ 160mph =r33gtr = Santa Pod = Masatomo Nomura

3: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza sti 5 = York dragway = Andy Forrest

4: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Elvington = Keith Cowie

5: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = Santa Pod = RK tuning 

6: 9.47 @ 164mph = r33 gtr = Elvington = Tim Webster

7: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs

8: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Paul Blamire

9: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Santa Pod = Sumo Power 

10: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington = James Rumsey


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

OK then, shall I enter all my low/mid 9's that I've ran at different tracks ?


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

1: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

2: 9.06 @ 160mph =r33gtr = Santa Pod = Masatomo Nomura

3: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza sti 5 = York dragway = Andy Forrest

4: 9.25 @ 164mph = Impreza sti 5 = Elvington = Andy Forrest

5: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Elvington = Keith Cowie

6: 9.30 @ 160mph = Impreza sti 5 = Santa Pod = Andy Forrest

7: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = Santa Pod = RK tuning 

8: 9.47 @ 164mph = r33 gtr = Elvington = Tim Webster

9: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs

10: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Paul Blamire


Looks a bit silly in my opinion. Also one less Skyline in the top 10 !


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Andy, what happened to your car in the end yesterday, ie what broke?

I wanted to ask you all day, but you were always busy or talking to folk!


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

Head gasket on run 3


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Does anyone know who are the top ten drivers in any class of skyline - JUST SKYLINES?


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

*why not just update first thread and add a bit of font colour.i do a list on supra board.keeps people intrested.just need to sort your layout,what info you want to put in.just makes it easier to read*

*DRAG RACING TIMES*

*01 = 8.80 @ 162mph Tim Webster DUKE r33gtr Santa Pod

02 = 9.06 @ 160mph Masatomo Nomura DUKE r33gtr Santa Pod

03 = 9.19 @ 158mph Andy Forrest Impreza sti 5 York dragway

04 = 9.30 @ 160mph Keith Cowie r32 gtr Elvington

05 = 9.46 @ 148mph RK tuning r32 gtr Santa Pod 

06 = 9.47 @ 164mph = r33 gtr = Elvington = Tim Webster

07 = 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs

08 = 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Paul Blamire

09 = 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Santa Pod = Sumo Power 

10 = 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington = James Rumsey*


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

hahahahah.
Had you all going then :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Real them in hehehehe.


1: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33 gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

2: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza sti 5 = York dragway = Andy Forrest

3: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Elvington = Keith Cowie

4: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = Santa Pod = RK tuning 

5: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs

6: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Paul Blamire

7: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Santa Pod = Sumo Power 

8: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington = James Rumsey 

9: 9.74 @ 146mph = r33 gtr = Elvington = Rocket Ronnie

10: 9.847 @ 141.6mph = subaru wrx sti = Santa Pod = Gulli / Roger Clark


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you for that list Mick, as it should be. ONE (fastest run) entry per car:chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yea i couldn't do it correctly first time. I saw a good opportunity to get a few people but it got more than i expected. Biggest one DRAGandDRIFT (Mong):chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 




Mick


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

Good recovery Mick


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

LOL Mick you bugger!!!!!!, but you actually got Jason "yawn im a keyboard warrior" abz....lol look at him go! well... try too.
And love the quote "keep up" I would Jason...but you havent gone anywhere, the lights went green ages ago, :chairshot :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Well sorry but i think i had a valid point as if its just cars, you are giving no credit to the drivers whatsoever. If anybody thinks they could just jump in one of these cars and do sub 10 second runs, then my hat goes off to them.
Nope, my do keep up post i think is still very valid but lets not ruin a good thread...incidently called " Top 10 UK 4Wd drag times".
I think it gives me anyway, a clearer picture of who and whats where in the drag world as there is always someone bickering about different tracks and timing equipment. If someone is consistantly the quickest at every venue on the map then it kind of speaks volumes no? Like i say, if some of you wish to claim full credit to the cars without an ounce of thought to the skill involved in driving them, thats up to you but what do i know, i am still at a red light apparently. 
End of for me, congrats to all on the times acheived.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> So if Tim did 10 runs, all 8sec passes that would me he would have all 10 places?...that would be interesting wouldnt it?
> 
> 1: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster
> 
> ...



Yea good car that


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

thats the list Mick, good save LOL.

anyone have vids of these cars doing recent runs?


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Jap show thread, the video clips are on there.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

wicked.

1: 8.80 @ 162mph = r33 gtr = Santa Pod = Tim Webster

2: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza sti 5 = York dragway = Andy Forrest

3: 9.30 @ 160mph = r32 gtr = Elvington = Keith Cowie

4: 9.46 @ 148mph = r32 gtr = Santa Pod = RK tuning 

5: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs

6: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Paul Blamire

7: 9.68 @ 144mph = r34 gtr = Santa Pod = Sumo Power 

8: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington = James Rumsey 

9: 9.74 @ 146mph = r33 gtr = Elvington = Rocket Ronnie

10: 9.847 @ 141.6mph = subaru wrx sti = Santa Pod = Gulli / Roger Clark

anyone else wanna add to the links? =)


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

*Mark Biggers R32?*

How about the "Helena Wines" R32gtr that did a 9.90 at santapod with Mark Biggers driving?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

nick the tubman said:


> How about the "Helena Wines" R32gtr that did a 9.90 at santapod with Mark Biggers driving?


What about it???

Mick


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

doesn't make it on the list believe it or not! Just 6 months ago that list would have included 10 second cars. Well done to everyone that is, has been, or wants to be on the list.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Pavlo said:


> doesn't make it on the list believe it or not! Just 6 months ago that list would have included 10 second cars. Well done to everyone that is, has been, or wants to be on the list.



Yea too true Paul.

Brilliant from everyone.

Big respect for your car as well mate BIG TIME :wavey: :wavey: 


Mick


----------



## MAD_MATT (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi can anyone please tell me what are current top 10 uk 4wd Nissan Skyline 1/4 mile drag times are please, i.e. not Impreza or Evo times just 4wd skyline times from the uk that have done a sub 10sec quarter.

Many Thanks 
Matt


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

MAD_MATT said:


> Hi can anyone please tell me what are current top 10 uk 4wd Nissan Skyline 1/4 mile drag times are please, i.e. not Impreza or Evo times just 4wd skyline times from the uk that have done a sub 10sec quarter.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Matt


Read this thread from page one mate:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## MAD_MATT (Feb 28, 2003)

MAD_MATT said:


> Hi can anyone please tell me what are current top 10 uk 4wd Nissan Skyline 1/4 mile drag times are please, i.e. not Impreza or Evo times just 4wd skyline times from the uk that have done a sub 10sec quarter.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Matt


:repost:


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*top ten SKYLINE times*



Smokey 1 said:


> Read this thread from page one mate:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


I've looked through all the pages VERY CAREFULLY and no one has listed times purely for SKYLINES. If you read carefully what he is asking for, you will see that he's looking for the top ten sub-10sec skylines - NOT INCLUDING ANY OTHER MAKES


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

This thread is for the top 10 4wd cars.
Not just Skylines.


Mick


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Update again*

Update of the scoreboard after our recent test, although I am just cutting and pasting the times, unless there are others that need to be added? I have added Keith too as well as correcting the names in places.

Not sure if York Dragway is the same as Shakespeare is it or is it an airfield, no idea, Anyone....?


1: 8.80 @ 162mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke Japan/Tim Webster

2: 9.04 @ 157mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

3: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest/Andy Forrest

4: 9.23 @ 149mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

5: 9.46 @ 148mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel

6: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

7: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Zen Performance/Paul Blamire

8: 9.68 @ 144mph = R34 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

9: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington Airfield = EVO 400/James Rumsey

10: 9.74 @ 146mph = R33 GTR = Elvington Airfield = Abbey Motorsport/Rocket Ronnie


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Thread from the dead!

Anyone got any updates on this? i presume most people haven't been out to play this year though yet....


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Couldnt see Ross from Dragon's time on there from the Jap show finale @ Santa Pod approx 9.1?
Or is RWD on another list?.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

i think its on another list a couple of pages back, see if i can put 'em all on one post...


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

4wd

1: 8.80 @ 162mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke Japan/Tim Webster

2: 9.04 @ 157mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

3: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest/Andy Forrest

4: 9.23 @ 149mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

5: 9.46 @ 148mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel

6: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

7: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Zen Performance/Paul Blamire

8: 9.68 @ 144mph = R34 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

9: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington Airfield = EVO 400/James Rumsey

10: 9.74 @ 146mph = R33 GTR = Elvington Airfield = Abbey Motorsport/Rocket Ronnie




RWD 

1: 9.1 @ 158mph - Ross Juniper = Dragon Performance

2: 9.431 @ 154.14mph = Toyota Supra = CRD 

3: 9.83 @ 143mph = Mazda RX7 = RE: WORKS 

4: 9.935 @140mph - Project GTST = John Bradshaw

5: 10.02 @ 144.61mph = Toyota Supra = Leon Green 

6: 10.31 @ 132mph = Mark 1 Escort = Terry Davis 

7: 10.437 @ 138.5mph = Ford sierra Cosworth = kev Sharpe 

8: 10.858 @ 132.48mph = Toyota Supra = Dude 

9: 11.17 @ 130.33mph = Ford Granada = STEVIETURBO 

10: 11.1 secs @ 130mph = Mini Hayabusa turbo = HOLESHOT RACING 



i think the Envy Supra has gone quicker too.

Please update guys:thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Top 5 UK Supra's...

Dragracing Times For Big Single & Twin Turbos

01. 9.431 @ 154.14 mph CRD supra 60ft 1.488 (HKS T51R) (T6) JAP (Santapod)

02. 10.02 @ 144.61 mph Leon G 60ft 1.66 1/8 mph 113.62 (TT auto) JAP (Santapod) Bogart 15" (TC 4000)

03. 10.130 @ 142.80 mph Kevin Huntley (ENVY) Timeslip video 60ft 1.651 330ft 4.492 1/8et 6.671 1/8 mph 112.54 mph 1000ft 6.501 (T6) UK (Santapod) et streets (935 rwhp)

04. 10.668 @ 125.43 mph Robbie 60ft 1.533 330ft 4.354 1/8et 6.785 1/8 mph 101.12 mph 1000ft 8.826 (BL T67) (BL auto) UK (Santapod) M/T et streets (TC 4000)

05. 10.858 @ 132.48 mph Dude (MONKEY`s BL 71 GTQ) (BL auto) JAP (Avon Park) BFG`s 275x40x17" (TC 4000)


----------



## P.J (Aug 20, 2004)

5: 9.46 @ 148mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel
R33 are you sure.

PJ


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

No that would have been the RK 32 wouldn't it, just copied and pasted the list from further back in the thread, ta

any more updates??

4wd

1: 8.80 @ 162mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke Japan/Tim Webster

2: 9.04 @ 157mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

3: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

4: 9.23 @ 149mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

5: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel

6: 9.62 @ 153mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

7: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Zen Performance/Paul Blamire

8: 9.68 @ 144mph = R34 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

9: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington Airfield = EVO 400/James Rumsey

10: 9.74 @ 146mph = R33 GTR = Elvington Airfield = Abbey Motorsport/Rocket Ronnie




RWD 

1: 9.1 @ 158mph = Mazda RX7 = Ross Juniper/Dragon Performance

2: 9.431 @ 154.14mph = Toyota Supra = CRD 

3: 9.83 @ 143mph = Mazda RX7 = RE: WORKS 

4: 9.935 @140mph = Project GTST = John Bradshaw

5: 10.02 @ 144.61mph = Toyota Supra = Leon Green 

6: 10.130 @ 142.8 mph = Toyota Supra = Kevin Huntley/Envy

7: 10.31 @ 132mph = Mark 1 Escort = Terry Davis 

8: 10.437 @ 138.5mph = Ford sierra Cosworth = kev Sharpe 

9: 10.668 @125.43 mph = Toyota Supra = Robbie

10: 10.858 @ 132.48mph = Toyota Supra = Dude 


:squintdan


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

this is on passionford

stevieturbo 1980 granada 10.048 @148.420mph

dont know anything about it so dont ask lol but should it be on the list?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I thought i would update this list.

1: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

2: 8.52 @ 160mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.86 @ 161mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

4: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

5: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

6: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel

7: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Zen Performance/Paul Blamire

9: 9.68 @ 144mph = R34 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

10: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington Airfield = EVO 400/James Rumsey




Mick


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

1: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

2: 8.52 @ 160mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.86 @ 161mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

4: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

5: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

6: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

7: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel

8: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Zen Performance/Paul Blamire

9: 9.68 @ 144mph = R34 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

10: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington Airfield = EVO 400/James Rumsey


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> 1: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster
> 
> 2: 8.52 @ 160mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes
> 
> 3: 8.86 @ 161mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie


:clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

^^ these top 3 gt-rs .. Are they using nitrous or not ?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

i dont think so mate


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

No they don't. Just Race fuel, and a dame good map.

Graham


----------



## JapAddicted (May 19, 2007)

1100hp said:


> 1: 9.431 @ 154.14mph = Toyota Supra = CRD
> 
> 2: 9.83 @ 143mph = Mazda RX7 = RE: WORKS
> 
> ...


Top 3 are all Japanese cars. Thats awesome! Here in Sweden its the americans that rules at the dragstrip.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

any updates ?


how did Steve Guirey do yesterday ? he must be leading the HKS Pro drag series now ?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*4WD Times...about time it was updated...*

1: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

2: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

3: 8.86 @ 161mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

4: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

5: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

6: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

7: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel

8: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Zen Performance/Paul Blamire

9: 9.68 @ 144mph = R34 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

10: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington Airfield = EVO 400/James Rumsey


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

1: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

2: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

3: 8.85 @ 149mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

4: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

5: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

6: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

7: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel

8: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Zen Performance/Paul Blamire

9: 9.68 @ 144mph = R34 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

10: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington Airfield = EVO 400/James Rumsey


Andy was that a new PB or a new record that was backed up.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I think it was both


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Times*

8.27 @ 164 mph was the best time the car has run so far which is why its on the list as such ( this run also produced a 1.23 60ft :smokin: )

We will be claiming the 4WD RECORD with 8.4 @ 161 which is what we backed up within 1% and the same day with 8.45 @ 162 which is factually correct for claiming a RECORD. ( with 1.25 60ft ).

Sumo Power FUUJIN is now the quickest 4WD car, 8.4 @ 161mph.

Trust that clarifies it. 

Andy


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> 8.27 @ 164 mph was the best time the car has run so far which is why its on the list as such ( this run also produced a 1.23 60ft :smokin: )
> 
> We will be claiming the 4WD RECORD with 8.4 @ 161 which is what we backed up within 1% and the same day with 8.45 @ 162 which is factually correct for claiming a RECORD. ( with 1.25 60ft ).
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but should this not be a big deal???


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done Andy.
Big respect.

Mick


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

well done andy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

1: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

2: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

3: 8.86 @ 161mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

4: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

5: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

6: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

7: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel

8: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Zen Performance/Paul Blamire

9: 9.68 @ 144mph = R34 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

10: 9.73 @ 148mph = Evo 8 = Elvington Airfield = EVO 400/James Rumsey

Bump for 2008 :wavey:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Good stuff.

I like the list now. :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 


Mick


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I bl00dy bet you do mate, cant wait to see the times from everyone this year, its gona be a belter.

Ben


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Keith Cowie's time is wrong it should be *8.85 @ 149mph*.

The slow speed was down to a turbo pipe coming off 3/4 track.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm sure there will be plenty more updating to do soon but Mark Moseley ran a 9.3 last year.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

thanks for that Tim ,i will be faster this year


----------



## GPEGTR (Mar 4, 2008)

sumo power have 2 in the top 10?

do they have the r34 still?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

GPEGTR said:


> do they have the r34 still?


No and its for sale if you want to buy it (not mine i haste to add).


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I may stand corrected but didnt STeve Guirey run faster than 9.3? 9.06 iirc

R.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes Steve did run faster. So who is going to update this list???????


Mick


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

ad [email protected] mark moseley gtr32 stock crank 2.6 kai turbo santa pod friday more to come watch this space for me ta


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

max1 said:


> ad [email protected] mark moseley gtr32 stock crank 2.6 kai turbo santa pod friday more to come watch this space for me ta


Very impressive indeed - good work!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

max1 said:


> ad [email protected] mark moseley gtr32 stock crank 2.6 kai turbo santa pod friday more to come watch this space for me ta


I was there watching Mark do that run. Very impressive indeed.

Well done!

Jeff


.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Well done Mark:smokin:


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

thanks john hows that clutch coming on ,


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

slowly getting there


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

As I saw Mark do the run and back it up I have added him to the list. Sorry James Rumsey you just fell off! :chuckle: 

If any other drivers would like to confirm their times a further update can be done.


1: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

2: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

3: 8.86 @ 161mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

4: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

5: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

6: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

7: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

8: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel

9: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Zen Performance/Paul Blamire

10: 9.68 @ 144mph = R34 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes


.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ludders said:


> As I saw Mark do the run and back it up I have added him to the list. Sorry James Rumsey you just fell off! :chuckle:
> 
> If any other drivers would like to confirm their times a further update can be done.
> 
> ...



Steve Guirey as stated has run a better time Jeff, will find out what it was this week.











Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Smokey 1 said:


> Steve Guirey as stated has run a better time Jeff, will find out what it was this week.
> 
> Smokey :smokin:



We also need an answer from Keith about his time.

Any more???

Jeff


.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

can anyone add the dates on when the times were taken?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Keith's time corrected.


1: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

2: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

3: 8.85 @ 149mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

4: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

5: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

6: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

7: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

8: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel

9: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Zen Performance/Paul Blamire

10: 9.68 @ 144mph = R34 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes


.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Jeff,

I am a bit confused about the times shown.

I thought that Andy had only claimed an 8.4 second 1/4 since he had not backed up the 8.27 time.

I also thought that there was a similar confusion over the fastest time that Tim had run in the Duke car.

Apologies if this has been discussed elsewhere.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Hugh,

I think this list is simply what people have managed to run and maybe not backed up as in setting a record.

Andy added his own time on page 13 and Tim knows the time shown for him and has not commented either way.

Mick B was asking 'who was going to update the list' and as I had just seen Mark Moseley set his pb at Santa Pod I just copied what was there, added Mark Moseley, checked with Keith for his best time - updated it and that was that.

Maybe a more formal 'locked' list should be drawn up by a moderator and kept up to date with proof of times or common public knowledge accepted as evidence.

Any one volunteering?

Jeff.


.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I thought i would up date the list. 

1: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

2: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

3: 8.49 @ 166mph = R33 GTR = Shakespeare= Tweenierob/Mick Begley (Backed up runs)

4: 8.85 @ 149mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

6: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

7: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

8: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

9: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel

10: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Zen Performance/Paul Blamire


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

its like the music charts

"Straight in at number 3 is Mick Begley, and hoping to soon take the top spot " lol


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great to see the top four places being held by GTR's :thumbsup: 













Smokey


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Jesus how old is this ?:chuckle: 

Have no idea now ??
1. Steve Whittaker 8.01 @173 mph - Supra
2. John Bradshaw 8.29 @ 165.80 - Skyline GTST (backed up consecutive runs 8.31 & 8.29)
3. Leon Green 8.6 from 2007 ? - Supra
4. Dee Ireland 8.7 from 2007 ? - Supra
5. Ross - Dragon performance 9.1 from 2006 ? - RX 7 

RWD

1. 9.431 @ 154.14mph = Toyota Supra = CRD 

2: 9.83 @ 143mph = Mazda RX7 = RE: WORKS 

3: 10.02 @ 144.61mph = Toyota Supra = Leon Green 

4: 10.31 @ 132mph = Mark 1 Escort = Terry Davis 

5: 10.437 @ 138.5mph = Ford sierra Cosworth = kev Sharpe 

6: 10.858 @ 132.48mph = Toyota Supra = Dude 

7: 11.17 @ 130.33mph = Ford Granada = STEVIETURBO 

8: 11.1 secs @ 130mph = Mini Hayabusa turbo = HOLESHOT RACING 

9: 11.02 @ 133mph = Westfield Hayabusa Turbo = Neil Booth 

10: 11.258 @ 126.08mph = Ariel Atom Turbo = James Buckley


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

However the thread is "top 10 uk 4WD drag times" 

That Supra on top position has some serious grunt!!! Any more info on that?


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

surely the duke car can't be in the list twice, just because it's changed hands.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Pavlo said:


> surely the duke car can't be in the list twice, just because it's changed hands.


Clearly, you don't understand the rules.  

Phil


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Pavlo said:


> surely the duke car can't be in the list twice, just because it's changed hands.


Not the same car though is it ?






Smokey :clap:


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Pavlo said:


> surely the duke car can't be in the list twice, just because it's changed hands.


Cant see why not.

Is that maybe because you are scared of being knocked off the top 10 list


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*List*



Tommy F said:


> Cant see why not.
> 
> Is that maybe because you are scared of being knocked off the top 10 list


Maybe so - but at least he is on it, I dont see Tommy F on the list so who cares what you think anyway...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Update of list from the weekend.

1: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

2: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

3: 8.42 @ 167mph = R33 GTR = Shakespeare= Tweenierob/Mick Begley (Backed up runs)

4: 8.85 @ 149mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

6: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

7: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

8: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

9: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel

10: 9.63 @ 15?mph = Impreza = Elvington = Zen Performance/Paul Blamire


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

hi mick
RCM ran 9.37s 144mph and 9.42s 145mph at Scoobyshootout this yr for info. andy forrest had also run 9.39s there last season.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Update of list from the weekend.

1: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

2: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

3: 8.42 @ 167mph = R33 GTR = Shakespeare= Tweenierob/Mick Begley 

4: 8.85 @ 149mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

6: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

7: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

8: 9.37 @ 144mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

9: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

10: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

new pb for me this weekend 8.95 in the 1/4 at the fightingtorque shootout and 201mph at the mile


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

max1 said:


> new pb for me this weekend 8.95 in the 1/4 at the fightingtorque shootout and 201mph at the mile


Incredible progress Mark! If you were a tuner I reckon you could be up for an award mate.

Keep up the good work!!


.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Bloody hell Mark :smokin:
Huge huge well done mate - you must be over the moon !!



max1 said:


> new pb for me this weekend 8.95 in the 1/4 at the fightingtorque shootout and 201mph at the mile


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

so why is johns times not in top 10 then and steves 2 of the quickest cars at moment ?????


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

4wd list


----------



## Raiju (May 18, 2008)

Mark that is awesome mate, i am truly impressed. It couldn't happen to a nicer bloke. Is that still on the stock crank? And has the car had any more work or did you just "hook it up"? I take it you decided to stay with the OS88 for now?

Dan


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

still os88 no changes to car ,we ran less boost to get better grip in car footage should be on fifth gear tv some time as they put cameras in and on the car,stock crank still, was a second hand one from abbey last year .


----------



## Raiju (May 18, 2008)

Awesome stuff mate, really looking forward to seeing more 8's from her!! I'm just putting a twin TD06 25g kit (same as Johnny's) on mine and a 1200bhp fuel system so should be a fair bit quicker .

Out of interest, did you use much gas on that 8.9 run?


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

no gas


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

winning class 1/4m time from totb
Olly Clarke	RCM Impreza	9.23	148
drag shootout final same car
Olly Clarke	RCM Impreza	9.28	156


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

max1 said:


> no gas


Awesome, well done, you must have footage yourself surely? anyone else there filming it?

I'd love to see it.

Rob


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

sorry no footage myself but i am sure i will find someone withsome as there was a few cameras around.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

will try load time slip


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

C:\Users\max1\Pictures\time slip.jpg
that dont work....................


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

max1, see here : http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/52522-step-step-instructions-how-host-pics.html


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)




----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

done it ta ,split time is the 1/4 mile 
elapsed is the 7/8 mile time


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Well done Mark!


----------



## blackworm (May 20, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Update of list from the weekend.
> 
> 1: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes
> 
> ...



a little bird told me that a mr cowie might be crowned king in the near future:chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

It wont be long until the White and Keith's car will be out to play together.

Should be good.


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

max1 said:


> done it ta ,split time is the 1/4 mile
> elapsed is the 7/8 mile time


Thats is awesome, well done, you must be over the moon!!! Shame it wasn't on a drag strip so you could get 60ft, 330, 1/2 track speed etc, I'd have been interested to see those figures.

Rob


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

yes rob was a shame they only had 1/4 time ,but the event was mainly geared for standing mile .i will be at pod soon for some test days and hopefully repeat the results so fingers crossed .still got the nitrous to go and the bigger spl turbo but jus wanna see how far i can go with this motor and the kai turbo ,more head work and cams i think will be the next move cos i still only using 272 cams ,i would be interested on your thoughts on larger valves and best size cams for drag maybe some results you have with different setups rob.
cant believe this motor is still going strong its had a lot of thrashing and no real changes except regular oil.think the best way to go faster is more bum on seat time as i find the more you know the car the better you become.


----------



## blackworm (May 20, 2006)

mick begley was very quick at totb:bowdown1:,but i did wonder that it needed some kind of anti-lift kit fitted,granted it does need to get the weight over the back wheels,but compared to keiths it lifted alot more,well it looked like it to me?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Its strange and there's obviously more than 1 way to skin a cat.
The quickets 60ft (1.39) I have ever had in a GTR was in the heaviest car by far that almost dragged the rear bumper on the track at launch. 

Heat treatments GTR (obviously a totally different kettle of fish), seems to leave quite level and I presume they are down into the low 1.2s maybe 1.1s? (Lith will know)

Alot of the guys around low 1.3s and high 1.2s seem to leave with the nose up quite a bit too.

Interesting stuff.

Rob


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi rob*



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Its strange and there's obviously more than 1 way to skin a cat.
> The quickets 60ft (1.39) I have ever had in a GTR was in the heaviest car by far that almost dragged the rear bumper on the track at launch.
> 
> Heat treatments GTR (obviously a totally different kettle of fish), seems to leave quite level and I presume they are down into the low 1.2s maybe 1.1s? (Lith will know)
> ...



i no when HKS ran the 7.6 in there GTR they did a 1.0 60ft, so id say heat treatments are about the same maybe less...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

1.0??????? thats mid 6 second 2wd door slammer teritory, are you sure????


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Heat treatments GTR (obviously a totally different kettle of fish), seems to leave quite level and I presume they are down into the low 1.2s maybe 1.1s? (Lith will know)
> 
> Alot of the guys around low 1.3s and high 1.2s seem to leave with the nose up quite a bit too.


Yeah they have touched the 1.1s, not sure how consistantly. In person (to me) it actually does really appear to me to lift its nose a bit though it could just a reaction to the sheer violence of the way the thing comes towards you. To me and others I have spoken with about it - it has a very "large cat chasing its prey" air about it, like its bounding through the gears as opposed to the tube/RWD things which look like they are slot cars.

I can't recall any of the videos I have seen of it really putting that across though it could either be the quality/angle of the vids or maybe that my subconscious has decided that what I am watching isn't in fact a GTR, but some kind of wild animal whose intentions don't include me standing around watching fast cars.


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*rob*



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 1.0??????? thats mid 6 second 2wd door slammer teritory, are you sure????


i wouldnt be 100% sure as i didnt see it for myself, mario (GTR700) told me.
i have a download of what it looked like inside the HKS R33GTR doing a 7sec pass, dont think its the 7.6 pass, shall i upload it??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

High Octane said:


> i have a download of what it looked like inside the HKS R33GTR doing a 7sec pass, dont think its the 7.6 pass, shall i upload it??


Does a bear crap in the woods??? of course load it!!!!!!!!!! lol.

Rob


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Does a bear crap in the woods??? of course load it!!!!!!!!!! lol.
> 
> Rob



i dunno....DOES THE TINMAN HAVE A SHEET METAL ****???

Just uploading it into photobucket and will put it on here in a few mins!!


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*here you dude*


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nice run, very "sedate/smooth" off the line, seemed like a fair bit of clutch slip which may be how they just had to do it to get away well.

I would dought thats a 1.1 60ft on that run but great all the same, thanks for posting.

Rob


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*

no problem dude,

heres one of mario's aswell, on this run he does a 1.2 60ft


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nice.

I wish I could get 1.2s from the old 240z!!!! On street tyres with a 1.45 60ft best to date is an 8.71 @ 162mph so its not to bad I spose after seeing that vid.

Solid 1.2s and a bit more work we might be knocking on 7s with any luck.

Thanks for posting.

Rob


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Nice.
> 
> I wish I could get 1.2s from the old 240z!!!! On street tyres with a 1.45 60ft best to date is an 8.71 @ 162mph so its not to bad I spose after seeing that vid.
> 
> ...




what psi are you running in your tyres?? 

1.4 on street tyres is amazing, my P.B is 1.6 on street tyres on the raod, not on a drag, tested at an air strip with no glue, i though considering the fact ive street tyres and also running on the road that that was pretty good!!

heres another cli of maios car launching,


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Interesting, on that run he doesn't seem to really leave hard till a car length out.

I run about 13-14 psi after the burnout, my best 60ft is 1.30 in that car and I have a few 1.3's which were measured off the rear wheels due to wheelstanding past the 60ft mark 

Rob


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Interesting, on that run he doesn't seem to really leave hard till a car length out.
> 
> I run about 13-14 psi after the burnout, my best 60ft is 1.30 in that car and I have a few 1.3's which were measured off the rear wheels due to wheelstanding past the 60ft mark
> 
> Rob




yeh it looks that way alright.

my fav launch of all time


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

There's that violence I was talking about hahaha. Yeah, definitely lifts the nose.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

think the fujin ran 1.2,s perhaps andy can enlighten us


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*60fts*

Hi all.

Some facts on the posts above as its not quite right.

HKS managed to run 1.21 60ft on thier 7.6 run ( Its never run 1.1 ) on 28's and 9500rpms
Mario's car best 60ft time has only ever been 1.31 60ft ( its never run 1.2 ) on 26's and 10000 rpms

Our car has run 1.26 60ft to date using 26's and 9600rpms

All 3 facts above are using slick tyres of course.

Whilst there is different points and possible arguements as to whether a GTR should sit on the floor on launch or not, it really depends on how the car was built and how its suspension is designed to work which is no doubt why you see the likes of our car and Mario's squat big time on the rear yet HKS's and HT's seem to just leave the line without much squat.

Either way, doesnt really matter to me too much, our car is working perfectly with 1.26's (its done it more than once ) so whether right or wrong, doesnt matter in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Now these 60ft times sound more like it^^^^, thanks Andy for confirming what I thought 

Rob


----------



## NZRB30 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Wheelie*



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Interesting, on that run he doesn't seem to really leave hard till a car length out.
> 
> I run about 13-14 psi after the burnout, my best 60ft is 1.30 in that car and I have a few 1.3's which were measured off the rear wheels due to wheelstanding past the 60ft mark
> 
> Rob


I think most of us wish we could complain about having a real wheel measurement, as the front wheels are vertical

Dan


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Update of list from the weekend.

1: 8.21 @ 176mph = R33 GTR = Shakespeare= Tweenierob/Mick Begley (Backed up runs.)

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

4: 8.85 @ 149mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

6: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

7: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

8: 9.37 @ 144mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

9: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

10: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Update of list from the weekend.

1: 8.21 @ 176mph = R33 GTR = Shakespeare= Tweenierob/Mick Begley (Backed up runs.)

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

4: 8.46 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

6: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

7: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

8: 9.37 @ 144mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

9: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

10: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel


Emended Keith Cowie's runs.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Gents,
Just so I can get my head round these figures, what would (say) an 8.21 sec run equate to as a 0-60mph figure.

Thanks


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Its not worth measuring. Consider the fact that an R35 GTR does 0-60mph in ~3.5s and a 1/4 mile in 11.6 @ around 120mph, Micks car in that run reached 56mph faster in around 3.4s less time over the 1/4. The fastest GTR in the world reached another 15mph over the top of that in .6s less time again.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Stan said:


> Gents,
> Just so I can get my head round these figures, what would (say) an 8.21 sec run equate to as a 0-60mph figure.
> 
> Thanks


If you can 60ft in the 1.3s its usually 0-62mph in just under 2 seconds.

Rob


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 0-62mph in just under 2 seconds.
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob. :thumbsup:

I just can't imagine what that feels like. Must be awsome.:smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Stan said:


> Thanks Rob. :thumbsup:
> 
> I just can't imagine what that feels like. Must be awsome.:smokin:


What is awesome is when you change to 3rd the speed the feeling is just i dunno!!


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Stan said:


> Thanks Rob. :thumbsup:
> 
> I just can't imagine what that feels like. Must be awsome.:smokin:


Its the best feeling when you have the front wheels 3 feet in the air the whole time and don't come down till well over 100mph :chuckle:, but as Mick says, the big turbo stuff really starts pulling hard from about 100 meters out.

Rob


----------



## GreeceS13 (Aug 4, 2006)

Any update in RWD records?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

not yet still 7.7537s @ 175.64mph 
Final chance this year this saturday but asking a big ask at this stage of the year with air & track temps .........
but you just never know  (wont be for lack of trying)




GreeceS13 said:


> Any update in RWD records?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

1: 8.06 @ 173mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod= TR Racing/Mick Begley 

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

4: 8.46 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

6: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

7: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

8: 9.37 @ 144mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

9: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

10: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

12.4 at 116mph! 


so where have i come? 


some great times there chaps, i think mick will be putting a 7's time on there soon.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Now, in my best wind up typing....... there's no doughting you did a 8.06 mate, but I seem to remember you giving me a hard time about backing up and that it wasn't a record till it was backed up within 1% at the same meeting, does that not count for you mate or are you not actually saying the 8.06 is the new record? :chuckle:

Rob

Edit, I just checked post 273 and it seems backing up is important cause you even specify it yourself.

Get that box fixed and get some 7s up there!!!

Where's that 4.85 1/2 track timeslip too mate?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Now, in my best wind up typing....... there's no doughting you did a 8.06 mate, but I seem to remember you giving me a hard time about backing up and that it wasn't a record till it was backed up within 1% at the same meeting, does that not count for you mate or are you not actually saying the 8.06 is the new record? :chuckle:
> 
> Rob


It is not a record Rob unless it was backed up but the time still stands as the quickest UK 4wd time to date, most of the other times on that list where not backed up


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Smokey 1 said:


> It is not a record Rob unless it was backed up but the time still stands as the quickest UK 4wd time to date, most of the other times on that list where not backed up
> 
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


Thought so, Its great that its "payback time" for all the great wind ups mick gave me over the last few months, I see his mostly static burnouts and rather asleep RTs are still present though 

Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Thought so, Its great that its "payback time" for all the great wind ups mick gave me over the last few months, I see his mostly static burnouts and rather asleep RTs are still present though
> 
> Rob



Fair play but he his getting the hang of it now 


Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Smokey 1 said:


> Fair play but he his getting the hang of it now
> 
> 
> Smokey :thumbsup:


True, just let him know if he see's the green its too late :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1: 8.06 @ 173mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod= TR Racing/Mick Begley 

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

4: 8.46 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

6: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

7: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

8: 9.37 @ 144mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

9: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

=10: 9.46 @ 155mph = R34 GTR = Elvington = RIPS Drag-R/Robbie Ward
=10: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel

.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh just look at all those pretty looking R33 in that list for all you R32 and R34 luvers ! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

question is who's 35 will crack the 10's first ? MMMmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ben

I ran a couple of 12's in standard trim, standard wheels, with the pic nic and "stuff" in the car with standard everything else, in Auto, comfort set with air con on at Pod, see back of Jap Performance mag (page 129)

I think a 10 second run wouldn't be to difficult for all "you" tuners out there !!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Steve said:


> Ben
> 
> I ran a couple of 12's in standard trim, standard wheels, with the pic nic and "stuff" in the car with standard everything else, in Auto, comfort set with air con on at Pod, see back of Jap Performance mag (page 129)
> 
> I think a 10 second run wouldn't be to difficult for all "you" tuners out there !!!


nice 1 Steve yup i saw the pics of your red beast at pod. I know the 35 is a anywhere any place sorta car but you could have taken the kitchen sink out the trunk ? 

Jurgen JM Imports is at pod next weekend with GTC power pack and hopefully smaller wheels


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ah, but I couldnt wash up the picnic stuff if I did ! LOL

Is this the 8th / 9th August ? I may be able to come along, are you having a stand and would you like A1 6EUT on it ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

its a supra / test & tune thing. but good chance to try different set ups / map tweeks etc..

Someone should organise another GT-R only day at pod like last April. Lex ?


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Ben,

Id love to organise another RB only RWYB amd DWYB at pod but alas the take up last yr was very poor so i will struggle to convince pod that they will recoup the cost of glueing track, staffing etc :bawling:

If there is strong demand for more RWYB action i'm happy to approach them as i can be confident of getting at least 30 DWYBers to attend 

Lex


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> Ben,
> 
> Id love to organise another RB only RWYB amd DWYB at pod but alas the take up last yr was very poor so i will struggle to convince pod that they will recoup the cost of glueing track, staffing etc :bawling:
> 
> ...


ok how about RB + VR this time 

oh well look forward to Japshow then


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Not a bad idea dude VR vs RB would be great fun for everyone and im sure it could get some good media coverage aswell 

Guessing we may have missed the boat for this yr so could be something to plan for april next yr instead :smokin:

Japshow finale will be epic as always


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> Not a bad idea dude VR vs RB would be great fun for everyone and im sure it could get some good media coverage aswell
> 
> Guessing we may have missed the boat for this yr so could be something to plan for april next yr instead :smokin:
> 
> Japshow finale will be epic as always


aw to be honest Alexis it wasn't epic last year, it was wet and this year probably missing a couple of 8 sec 33's 

I'd be happy seeing some road trim 35's cracking constant high 10's:flame:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

VQ v RB will be ready for Japshow Finale :chuckle::smokin:



Lex DakarDatsun said:


> Not a bad idea dude VR vs RB would be great fun for everyone and im sure it could get some good media coverage aswell
> 
> Guessing we may have missed the boat for this yr so could be something to plan for april next yr instead :smokin:
> 
> Japshow finale will be epic as always


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Are there any updates that are needed to the Top Ten 4WD cars?

It would be nice to sort the list out.

This was the last one posted.

1: 8.06 @ 173mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod= TR Racing/Mick Begley 

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

4: 8.46 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

6: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

7: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

8: 9.37 @ 144mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

9: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

=10: 9.46 @ 155mph = R34 GTR = Elvington = RIPS Drag-R/Robbie Ward
=10: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel

Mick.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I just scraped in as an equal number 10 car.

1: 8.06 @ 173mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod= TR Racing/Mick Begley 

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

4: 8.46 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

6: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

7: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

8: 9.37 @ 144mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

9: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

=10: 9.46 @ 155mph = R34 GTR = Elvington = RIPS Drag-R/Robbie Ward
=10: 9.46 @ 153mph = R34 GTR = Shakespeare = RIPS Drag-R/Jeff Ludgate
=10: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

how can the same car occupy 2 spaces??? ( i know its different drivers ) and at the same time :S


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

PS... I'm sure Andy Forrest has run quicker too.... 9.0 somthing.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Yup, 

Andy Forrest - 9.04 @158.51mph - Santa Pod


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Adam Kindness said:


> how can the same car occupy 2 spaces??? ( i know its different drivers ) and at the same time :S


Isn't 1 and 3 the same car too?

Personally I think only the fastest time for each car should be there so take mine off if need be.

Rob


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Mick and Tim?

Not sure how much its has changed between the runs, but I can guess its a fair bit! Its also a different colour hehe


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Adam Kindness said:


> how can the same car occupy 2 spaces??? ( i know its different drivers ) and at the same time :S


Adam I think my claim to an equal tenth spot is sound.

The title of this thread is "top 10 uk 4wd drag times"

The list currently contains the best time achieved by each driver.

The same car does appear more than once in a couple of cases with different drivers but I would not dream of trying to undermine their achievements. At one time the same drivers appeared in the list driving different cars.

Acheiving the listed times is no easy task and I am sure that the drivers on the list would agree with me. Some people who have not achieved such times might disagree?

Jeff


.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Isn't 1 and 3 the same car too?
> 
> Personally I think only the fastest time for each car should be there so take mine off if need be.
> 
> Rob


No Rob 1 and 3 are different cars all together and different owners.

Jeff's time and your time were done in the exact same car, Rightly so your name should be taken off the list as Jeff and fair play to him matched or beat your time in his own car.


Top Ten List.


1: 8.06 @ 173mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod= TR Racing/Mick Begley 

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

4: 8.46 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 9.04 @ 158mph = Subaru =Santa Pod = Andy Forrest 

6: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

7: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

8: 9.37 @ 144mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

9: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

=10: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel 
=10: 9.46 @ 153mph = R34 GTR = Shakespeare = RIPS Drag-R/Jeff Ludgate

Mick.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Adam Kindness said:


> Yup,
> 
> Andy Forrest - 9.04 @158.51mph - Santa Pod


Thank you Adam for Andy's new time.

Mick.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

m6beg said:


> No Rob 1 and 3 are different cars all together


Really? 

Philip


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

m6beg said:


> No Rob 1 and 3 are different cars all together and different owners.
> 
> Jeff's time and your time were done in the exact same car, Rightly so your name should be taken off the list as Jeff and fair play to him matched or beat your time in his own car.
> 
> ...


Sorry Mick but I totaly disagree with your taking Rob off this list. First of all he ran a faster speed than me although the time was the same. So if you are going to make up new rules I go and Rob stays.

You are driving the Duke car even if you want to pretend you are not! Maybe you have rebuilt the engine since Tim owned it..........well I have rebuilt the gearbox since Rob drove mine at TOTB and therefore based on your theory it is not the same car now. (Childish but true!)

The point of this list is to show the top 10 uk 4wd drag times and therefore either the list should be as before with Rob put back on showing 3 people achieving equal billing at number 10 or Tim and I should both be removed under your 'same car rule'

Which list should we go forward with?? This one.....

1: 8.06 @ 173mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod= TR Racing/Mick Begley 

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

4: 8.46 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

6: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

7: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

8: 9.37 @ 144mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

9: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

=10: 9.46 @ 155mph = R34 GTR = Elvington = RIPS Drag-R/Robbie Ward
=10: 9.46 @ 153mph = R34 GTR = Shakespeare = RIPS Drag-R/Jeff Ludgate
=10: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel 

Or this one?...........

1: 8.06 @ 173mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod= TR Racing/Mick Begley 

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.46 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

4: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

5: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

6: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

7: 9.37 @ 144mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

8: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

=9: 9.46 @ 155mph = R34 GTR = Elvington = RIPS Drag-R/Robbie Ward
=9: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel 



.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

List updated as requested.

1: 8.06 @ 173mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod= TR Racing/Mick Begley 

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.46 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

4: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

5: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

6: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

7: 9.37 @ 144mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

8: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

=9: 9.46 @ 155mph = R34 GTR = Elvington = RIPS Drag-R/Robbie Ward
=9: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel 


Mick.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Tweenie would be #10?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

there is 10 cars there already joint 9th so he wont be on there it states top 10


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

The battle of third place!?! Let's rewrite it again, shall we?

3: 8.31 @ 263 km/h (163,4mph) = Audi RS4 B7 '06 = Alastaro/FIN = Tomi Paavola

YouTube - Paavola RS4, Alastaro incar 2009
YouTube - 8.3
YouTube - +1000hp 4WD Audi RS4 with Tatech EMS - power pull front view

Specs of the car:
-my2006 rs4, built to meet national Street B class regulations in Finland
-original supporting structure retained
-SFI 25.5 rollcage
-Carbon hood and bootlid
-Original doors with original glass windows
-Original headlights, tail lights, side blinkers
-Stroud parachute
-M/T ET street DOT approved tyres, 10.5/26.5/15 front and 11.5/26.5/25 rear
-weight 1255kg with driver 

-2.2l 20v audi motor
-PO metal H-beam conrods
-Wiseco custom pistons
-Schrick / Catcams valvetrain
-head ported and modfied by 4wd dragrace and Nordic Porting Service (Marko Pirkonen)
-CompTurbo CT4813b turbo
-manifolds designed and built by Pro-Mo Racing Service Jyrki Repo
-tatech T32 pro, 32bit engine management and engine datalog
-Racing Technology DL1 chassis and suspension datalog with 6G accelerometer and 20hz GPS
-980 non-corrected horsepowers at all four wheels @ 2,6bar boost. +950hp from 7300 to 9300rpm
-1120 DIN corrected horsepowers, 960Nm @ 2,6bar boost
-VP ms109 fuel, nitrous is banned, so no nitrous.

-Liberty Equalizer transmission with modified shifter linkage
-partly homebrewed 4wd system and power ratio adjustment
-Strange rear diff, driveshafts and brakes
-CrMo 4-link system
-custom CrMo diff housing
-original steering arms and column
-original front suspension
-Nismo 2-way front diff


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

found my ticket from 2008 the split time was the 1/4 no speed cos i carried on to do the mile and it only gives top speed in the mile ,was at last years fighting torque event .so 8.95 sec .
<a href="http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/max1_photo/drag/?action=view&current=895run.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/max1_photo/drag/895run.jpg" border="0" alt="200mph"></a>


----------



## bazh (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like this will need updating again......

22B Bulletin Board: Finally...... !!


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

yup...

Andy F - 8.87
Lateral bannana car LOL - 9.6


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Awesome news:clap::clap::clap:

good on you Andy:thumbsup:

Mick


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Fee Muir said:


> yup...
> 
> Andy F - 8.87
> Lateral bannana car LOL - 9.6


Is this the same scoobie that he did 210mph down a runway in aswell??


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Top 10 Drag times in the UK updated after the weekend:thumbsup:

Well done Andy F in the 8's:clap:

Lets hope the number 10 spot can be cleaned up very soon.

1: 8.06 @ 173mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod= TR Racing/Mick Begley 

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

4: 8.46 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 8.87 @ 164mph = Impreza STI 5 = Elvington = Andy Forrest

6: 8.95 @ ???mph = R32 GTR = fighting torque event = Mark Moseley

7: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

8: 9.37 @ 144mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

9: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

=10: 9.46 @ 155mph = R34 GTR = Elvington = RIPS Drag-R/Robbie Ward
=10: 9.46 @ 153mph = R34 GTR = Shakespeare = RIPS Drag-R/Jeff Ludgate
=10: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel 


Mick.


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

I am going to try for it Mick, only 0.2 off it now, just need to get the nitrous working properly and i think we will be in the top 10, fingers crossed.

You off to Shakey on the 4th?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

P20SPD said:


> I am going to try for it Mick, only 0.2 off it now, just need to get the nitrous working properly and i think we will be in the top 10, fingers crossed.
> 
> You off to Shakey on the 4th?


Big well done:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I might be going to the pod for the jap show. When i say jap show i mean the RWYB.

But might change to Shakey instead.

Mick.


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Slight tweak, as i was speaking with Matt Clark today, and their quickest time was wrong

Top 10 Drag times in the UK updated after the weekend

Well done Andy F in the 8's

Lets hope the number 10 spot can be cleaned up very soon.

1: 8.06 @ 173mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod= TR Racing/Mick Begley

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

4: 8.46 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 8.87 @ 164mph = Impreza STI 5 = Elvington = Andy Forrest

6: 8.95 @ ???mph = R32 GTR = fighting torque event = Mark Moseley

7: 9.23 @ 147mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

8: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

9: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

=10: 9.46 @ 155mph = R34 GTR = Elvington = RIPS Drag-R/Robbie Ward
=10: 9.46 @ 153mph = R34 GTR = Shakespeare = RIPS Drag-R/Jeff Ludgate
=10: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Mark lateral has almost convinced me to run at shakey instead of japshow Steven, about time we reversed roles and showed you how to do it 

Rob


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Rob

YOU GOTTA COME TO JAPSHOW !!! I wanna see you run again!!!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

In all fairness the chances of me not being at japshow are slim to none, i love pod and i love japshow.... 

Micks pretty keen to run at the same place as me also.

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> In all fairness the chances of me not being at japshow are slim to none, i love pod and i love japshow....
> 
> Micks pretty keen to run at the same place as me also.
> 
> Rob


You two guys both go and I will do my best also to sort out the number 10 spot!!


.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ludders said:


> You two guys both go and I will do my best also to sort out the number 10 spot!!
> 
> 
> .


Should be a good event, i'm gonna try and squeeze my way into the list if poss and fingers crossed move mick on a bit also.

R.


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Could be an interesting weekend next weekend then, with potentially lots of changes in the top 10!

Rob, would be good to swap cars for a laugh, just so i could set you a new target in yours . Which ever event you go to, have a good one, and cheers to you and Mick for the suspension advice. Got my work cut out this week, rebuild box and change rear suspension!

Steven


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

P20SPD said:


> Could be an interesting weekend next weekend then, with potentially lots of changes in the top 10!
> 
> Rob, would be good to swap cars for a laugh, just so i could set you a new target in yours . Which ever event you go to, have a good one, and cheers to you and Mick for the suspension advice. Got my work cut out this week, rebuild box and change rear suspension!
> 
> Steven


Lol cheeky fcuker!! I could show you how to change gear 

No worries regarding suspension setup, i'm sure it wont be long before you are chasing andy (no pressure) 
Ive got a mental week at the garage when i fly back from holland, then all change for time attack the week after. That should be good for a laugh, the slowest GTR at snett lol

Rob


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

LOL, i can change gear, its just the box that eventually says no!

Chuck us the keys at Snetterton  You doing trackday on Saturday?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Yeah doing trackday sat as well mate, if i can drive the banana you are welcome to have a go mate. Be prepared for a hollinger rebuild though  you broke it u bought it 

R.


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Banana not running there, will be doing track day with John Stevenson, so i will pop along for a passenger lap


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Updated list from this weekend. Huge well done to Johnny and RK Tuning:clap::clap: I dont think I have missed anyone have I?

1: 8.06 @ 173mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod= TR Racing/Mick Begley

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

4: 8.46 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 8.87 @ 164mph = Impreza STI 5 = Elvington = Andy Forrest

6: 8.95 @ ???mph = R32 GTR = fighting torque event = Mark Moseley

7: 9.23 @ 147mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

8: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

9: 9.40 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod= RK Tuning/Johnny Mckeown 

10: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning


----------

